# New Skoda Kodiaq



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is what we see every morning as there are 165 new Kodiaq Skodas here being demonstrated to their dealers..






and here...................
http://www.eubeafestival.com/senza-categoria/portugal-volkswagen-unveils-new-kodiaq-in-albufeira/

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember being somewhere in Portugal when we were joined by a couple of cars and a huge truck - which proceeded to disgorge 2 very fancy sports cars, draped in wraps. Somehow they managed to drive the cars, still with wraps, to the most photogenic part of the area.

They were very keen that we didn't get too close and in fact when a couple walked up from the beach they threw the wraps on again.

I never did discover which marque it was but it was very secretive and very big business. The man whose job it was to source the locations for photoshoots seemed to do very well out of it.

However part of their team, who had driven from UK in a MH, disgraced themselves by pouring their black waste down the normal siver, leaving the evidence on the grating :-(


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That 5.33 I won't get back.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh Kev?

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That 5.33 I won't get back.


I managed about 3 min's!...

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The length of a very boring video.


----------

